# Skin irritation



## Macykat (Oct 18, 2014)

My little Bentley is two years old and is having itching, flaking issues. He also has a yeast smell to his skin. He has been on steroids three times and at one time had an ear infection. Any suggestions. Also I am changing his food to a chicken free diet of Simply Nourish. He bites his skin and scratches his side - skin becomes red and irritated.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie has had skin issues the vet thought it was a seasonal allergy. I added fish oil to her diet and bathed with an oatmeal no soap shampoo. Also try a final rinse of about 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar to about a pitcher of water. You pour it on and leave it.You can look up the exact amount on line I think.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I would recommend you check out *NutriScan*, which is a pet sensitivity & intolerance test.

_Developed by world renowned veterinarian, Dr. Jean Dodds, NutriScan tests for the twenty-four most commonly ingested foods by dogs and cats to provide you with specific results as to your companion animal's food intolerances or sensitivities. Since it is a salivary test, you have the convenience to complete the test at home or at your veterinarian's office. Best of all, you can have the results in approximately two weeks to help you put your pet on the right diet.

NutriScan tests for:
Barley
Beef
Chicken
Corn
Cow's Milk
Duck
Eggs
Lamb
Lentil
Millet
Oatmeal
Peanut/Peanut Butter
Pork
Potato
Quinoa
Rabbit
Rice
Salmon
Soy
Sweet Potato
Turkey
Venison/Deer
Wheat
White Fish_


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I bath Leo weekly and have been using a 50/50 mix Apple Cider Vinegar and water as an ear rinse and final rinse. This has really helped cut down on Leo's itchiness. Additionally I have been feeding the fish based Honest Kitchen.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred had a bad skin infection a couple years ago. He had all these raw circular patches all over his body. He also had a lot of flaking. He was put on antibiotics but it came back. Vet wanted to do another round but i didn't want to. Instead, I switch his diet to all grain free, including treats. He get Primal or Stella's & Chewys. He has not had an issue since.

I also switched Bella & Scudder to raw. This stopped Scudders constant paw licking.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree with the others. Evaluate the diet and be wary of antibiotics and roids. You can also use manuka honey and/or coconut oil topically on the irritated area. My lab had a skin infection last year and that really helped. It is a little messy but it cleared up the spots. The vet wanted to put him on antibiotics but I thought I would try the honey first. It worked. 

I also do the apple cider vinegar rinses. They smell like salad but supposedly it helps with flea control too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

SJ1998 said:


> I agree with the others. Evaluate the diet and be wary of antibiotics and roids. You can also use manuka honey and/or coconut oil topically on the irritated area. My lab had a skin infection last year and that really helped. It is a little messy but it cleared up the spots. The vet wanted to put him on antibiotics but I thought I would try the honey first. It worked.
> 
> I also do the apple cider vinegar rinses. They smell like salad but supposedly it helps with flea control too.


I tried the honey. It healed the raw wound but it did not stop them at the source.


----------

